# Chat Room



## Garden Knowm (Sep 6, 2006)

Any plans for a chat room?


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 6, 2006)

Ahh... You want to raz PR in real time. lol.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 6, 2006)

there is a chat room on efnet called #rollitup
you need a program called mirc, goto mirc.com and type /server efnet and then type /join #rollitup

I am there same with a couple other people but not much happening in there.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 6, 2006)

Widow Maker said:


> Ahh... You want to raz PR in real time. lol.


please explain?

: )


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 6, 2006)

I said you want to give potroast shit in real time. I was supposed to be funny. I guess it wasnt. lol.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 7, 2006)

yes funny... LOL

i am just slow at times..

I did not understand what "PR" stood for....

: )

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 15, 2006)

DID I ever mention, that a chat room would be COOL???

: )


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 16, 2006)

A chat room kind of defeats the purpost of a forum however one is setup you will need an IRC program you can find one @ mIRC - An Internet Relay Chat program and then click this link

irc://irc.efnet.net/rollitup
irc://irc://%5BI


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 16, 2006)

: )
I was thinking about a real easy chat room... a room that can be accessed with just a click.. and TA DA.. We're in..

: )


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 7, 2007)

https://www.rollitup.org/chat/flashchat.php


new chat room!!!!

hail rollitup!!


----------



## ViRedd (Jan 7, 2007)

I just went to the chat room. Cool site ... but its empty. 

Vi


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jan 7, 2007)

there were a few of us on a little while ago
got to know russ a bit he seems cool and also bigbud aswell
both top blokes


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 7, 2007)

yes kinda cool real time chat. of course no taking about you know what


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 7, 2007)

abudsmoker said:


> yes kinda cool real time chat. of course no taking about you know what


where does it say that?

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 7, 2007)

ViRedd said:


> I just went to the chat room. Cool site ... but its empty.
> 
> Vi


cause we knew you were coming.. LOL..

hey VI - it will take some time to build up a good chat room.. Plus, we need a link on the home page..

love


----------



## EZ-Clone (Jan 8, 2007)

I have been surfing this site as a guest for some time and I keep seeing this question poping up ---> chat room?

Rollitup this is for you!!!!
IMchat free chat for webmasters with admin - Create teen chat adult chat any type of chat forum you want. 

Go there and get your very own free chat room! No information is gathered on you or any of your members. They don't capture IP addresses.....

Once you go there and set up your room name and password, all you have to do is include a few lines of code to a web page on your site. This is the easiest and free way to get your own private chat room. And Rollitup is available for a room name. This a very cool chat room for all your members.

Check out my chat room, I just set it up a couple days ago! No traffic yet because I haven't decided what I want to do with this chat room. Hell, if you want just add my link to your site for all your members to go to.

Go to: http://www.activegivingnetwork.net/chatroom/marijuana.htm

It is easy like I said. All you have to do is add some simple code to one of your own web pages. See the code below.

<SCRIPT LANGUAGE='javascript'>
var roomname='Growing_Cannabis';
var SKIN='http://imchat.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/nd/login.html';
// change this to "1" if you want your room to be closed
var CLOSED="0";
function login() {
window.open(SKIN+"?" + document.details.NICK.value + "|||||||" + document.details.PASS.value + "||0|0|0||" + roomname + "|"+CLOSED+"|0", "qlogin", "width=779,height=500,toolbar=0,location=0,directories=0,status=0,menuBar=0,scrollBars=0,resizable=1");
}
</SCRIPT>
<FORM NAME="details"><TABLE BORDER="0" CELLSPACING="0" CELLPADDING="4">
<TR><TD COLSPAN="3" ALIGN="CENTER" BGCOLOR="#0000ff">
<B><FONT COLOR="#ffffff" FACE="Arial" SIZE ="4">Chat Room Login</FONT></B></TD>
</TR><TR><TD BGCOLOR="#000099" WIDTH="89"><B><FONT COLOR="#ffffff" FACE="Arial" SIZE ="3">Nickname</FONT></B></TD>
<TD BGCOLOR="#000099" WIDTH="130"><INPUT NAME="NICK" TYPE="text" SIZE="16" MAXLENGTH="16"></TD><TD BGCOLOR="#000099" WIDTH="72">
<INPUT ID="cLoginButton" NAME="LOGIN" TYPE="button" VALUE="LOGIN" ONCLICK="login();"></TD>
</TR><TR><TD BGCOLOR="#000099" WIDTH="89"><B><FONT COLOR="#ffffff" FACE="Arial" SIZE ="3">Password *</FONT></B></TD>
<TD BGCOLOR="#000099" WIDTH="130"><INPUT NAME="PASS" TYPE="password" SIZE="16" MAXLENGTH="200"></TD>
<TD BGCOLOR="#000099" WIDTH="72"></TD></TR><TR><TD COLSPAN="3" BGCOLOR="#6a006a"><P><CENTER><B><FONT COLOR="#ffffff" SIZE="2" FACE="Arial">
* A password is only required if you<BR>have registered your nickname.</FONT></B></CENTER></TD></TR></TABLE></FORM>


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jan 15, 2007)

Flashchat is easy to find at the top of your screen under "quick links".


----------

